
Show HN: Invoice Boilerplate – Simple automated LaTeX invoicing system - mrzool
https://github.com/mrzool/invoice-boilerplate
======
RodgerTheGreat
Seems like a great deal of work and indirection compared to simply editing a
LaTeX template like:

[http://www.latextemplates.com/template/invoice](http://www.latextemplates.com/template/invoice)

I'm not convinced that YAML is substantially easier to work with than LaTeX
source if you're just filling in a bit of text and some numbers.

~~~
mrzool
YAML is _way_ easier to edit and maintain than LaTeX source.

Also, separation of layout from content makes life easier.

And also, this one has built-in spreadsheet-like capabilities.

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
The template I linked automatically calculates hourly totals, prices given a
rate and time and subtotals. I think that covers the "spreadsheet-like"
capabilities you mention.

The presentation details of the template are bundled into a class file and
each line item is simply:

    
    
        \hourrow{Date}{hours}{hourly rate}
    

As for whether one semi-structured text file is easier to edit than another, I
suppose it will have to come down to a matter of opinion.

------
NicoJuicy
It seems similar to [https://github.com/scalableminds/invoice-
compiler](https://github.com/scalableminds/invoice-compiler) ( which i forked
for a ERP app to [https://github.com/nicojuicy/report-
compiler](https://github.com/nicojuicy/report-compiler) ) but the
documentation isn't upto date on my fork :(

------
raarts
When I started one of the first ISP's in Europe in '93, I generated invoices
in LaTeX too. Only wish this was available then, these look so much nicer.

------
viraptor
For me the large margins look weird. I understand that margins are usually
larger in latex output than for example word document, because they try to
keep a reasonable number of words in one line. But here, the page is not
filled with text. It's almost painfully empty.

~~~
mrzool
I'm sorry for the pain! I wrestled with the margins a good while before
settling for the current layout, but I can see your point. I use the template
with a custom letterhead I made in InDesign, so having lots of whitespace to
spare was imperative for me.

On the bright side, you can easily customize the margins through the geometry
option and enlarge the font size to 11 or 12pt to make it look less empty.

------
mhw
In a similar vein, I generate my invoices using this Jekyll plugin that I
wrote: [https://gitHub.com/mhw/jekyll-invoice](https://gitHub.com/mhw/jekyll-
invoice)

------
cm3
Is it intentional for the 11 (eleven) in the date to look like a Roman II (2)?
I don't think this is compatible with the masses.

~~~
cm3
I now see that it's the font's 1 (one). It's okay'ish in other places but in
this case it looks like a Roman II.

~~~
mrzool
Yep, that's just how Hoefler Text works. I don't see that as a problem, but if
you do, changing the font to a more modern-looking one is very easy.

------
huac
in a vacuum, obviously fine, but from a design perspective - too many
different fonts being used

~~~
mrzool
There's one serif (headings and letterhead) and one sans-serif (all the rest).
Both can be customized in the options, so if you want to roll with just one,
be my guest :)

------
merb
its missing a page number / total page and especially what happens on page
overflow?

~~~
mrzool
Good question! My invoices are always just one page long so I didn't consider
the cases you mention. I'll remember your comment going forward.

~~~
merb
also it looks like a german invoice so you are missing some informations (§
14a UStG) especially some additional information (especially the USt.-Id Nr.
on some cases, etc).

